# My New JBL Substrate



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

After hearing from Cousin-it that eco-complete was available in the UK, I went on a search - only to find it for £22.99 for 20lbs. Hmmm, I would need 80lbs of this stuff, or 40lbs of eco with 40lbs of Tahitan moon sand @ £12 per 20lbs so decided against it !

I ended up with 22lbs of JBL substrate (£20) and 55lbs of course sand (£9). Has anyone tried the JBL stuff ?? I believe it is German made, I already use JBL pressurised system and JBL liquid fertilzer so I'm guessing it will be quite good. I may still get a 55oz box of first layer pure laterite to go on the bottom.

Does this sound ok for my tank (47USgallons/ 40UKgallons) ?
Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

JBL fertilizers are great, they contain Fe and all the other traces! There just like Fertiplant+..my friend from Singapore is going to send me some soon. It's really cheap, 5L~5kg for $12! Don't worry, I'm sure your going to like it, my friend has really good root growth and he tells me the roots easily penetrate the granules, and he finds really good root growth. If it's German, it's gotta be good! :wink: How many liters are you using?


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

Glad there are some good reports !



> How many liters are you using?


I don't know - 22lbs, whatever that is in litres :? 

It says 1 bag is enough for 100 litres of water, I am using 2 bags for my 180 litre tank, topped with fine gravel/coarse sand, and maybe with a layer of laterite underneath - but I'm not sure yet as it's £16 for a 55oz box.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

22lbs...10kg, that means you probably bought two 5.0L bags. Is it the 2.5L bag or the 5.0L bag, which is good for an (80x40x50)? :?


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

I have 2 bags, 5kg each so 10 Kg total. My plants are going to get a shock. At the moment they're in 1 inch of compacted fine sand, and doing very well - the swords are growing 1 new leaf per day. Hopefully the new substrate will get them going even better..


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Be careful when pulling out your Swords, it will probably suck up a lot of Aquabasis with it... :wink:


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

mmmm ...

i use the aquabasis substrate ... i think its great ....my plants are growing like crazy ..... but i recently had a greenwater outbreak that im still trying to control ... there are a few other water parameters that i am fixing ...ie low KH and GH .... high phosphate ...( im not sure how to link to another thread ... but its under water parameters .. look for a thread titled "any ideas" ) but as far as i recall the aquabasis doesnt include any phosphate ..... but if it was somhow "leaking" into the water column from beneath the gravel could it cause this greenwater algae? .... has anyone else used aquabasis and had greenwater problems ? ... 

regards
aussietanker


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Check your tap..it may contain phosphate


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

I use JBL substrate seems pretty good. I havent had algae probs, but then I always fill my tank with plants when I start up (mail order best valuse for money). I also put Rowaphos in the filter to keep phosphates at very low levels.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

For those of you that use Aquabasis, do you notice that it looks similar to Terralit? :?


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

never seen Terralit :wink: 
Aquabasis looks like this








and a google search reveals Terralit looks ike this








So I'm gonna say no. Looks different to me.


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

tombsc i see your from bath... were abouts did you get this stuff? and were did you find the eco-complete. i live in bridgwater


----------

